# Reese Withersoon and...



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Mari (Nov 6, 2011)

I am still looking for the thumbs down sign :rolleyes1:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2011)

That would just encourage him more


----------



## Mari (Nov 7, 2011)

"That would just encourage him more"


----------

